
The Morality of Manipulation - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/07/the-art-of-manipulation.html
======
harshreality
The Techcrunch link was posted 3 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184320>

------
s_henry_paulson
Manipulators will always exist, and unfortunately, those that do the
manipulating are well aware of what they are doing and lack a proper moral
compass.

~~~
harshreality
Did you read the essay before deciding to try to manipulate opinion about
manipulation by lumping all types of manipulation together and making sweeping
statements?

